# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R26 dojmovi

## Ivček

Malo nas je  :Sad: !

----------


## domy

> Malo nas je !


 :Laughing: nije ni čudo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cathy

> nije ni čudo


Kakav je to komentar?

----------


## ana.m

> nije ni čudo


Zašto ovo?

----------


## renci

vjerojatno misli da mnoge nisu uspjele doći zbog nanosa snijega, zar ne?
Ma to vrijeme uvijek sve pokvari.

----------


## Cathy

Koje vrijeme? U Zagrebu je suho, a sada i sunčano.

----------


## ani4

Da, bas je lijepo vrijeme.
Meni je zao sto je bilo tako malo cura, mora da je bilo pakleno... 
Ja sam mislila doci, ali je mm otisao na put, pa nisam imala kuda sa klincima.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Evo priloga o rasprodaji na vijestima Nove TV  :Smile:

----------


## diči

I šta su rekli?

----------


## domy

> Kakav je to komentar?


  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Cool:

----------


## Teica

*Domy,* ajde, pliz, pojasni nam - izgleda da nas je više koji ne kužimo tvoj komentar!

----------


## puntica

care,
hvala vam svima koje ste ovih dana pomagale  :Love:

----------


## ani4

I kada je sljedeca?  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

krajem veljače (dat ćemo točan datum na vrijeme, čim nam Velesajam definira)

domy, hoćeš li objasniti svoj komentar ili da ja pokušam?

----------


## Mukica

malo nas je al nas ima  :Joggler:

----------


## Frida

Drage sve/i

Hvala vam na pomoći, bez vas rasprodaja nebi bila moguća! 
Bilo nas je malo ali kako smo mi sve odreda vrijedne/i sve smo odradile/i na vrijeme i dobro.

Ukoliko imate komentara, prijedloga, bilo čega, slobodno pišite na rasprodaja@roda.hr ili frida.roda@gmail.com bilo da ste prodavatelj/ica, kupac ili volonter/ka, svaki feedback je dobrodošao.

Vidimo se u veljači  :Heart: 

ps. komentar od Domy nije vrijedan komentara, ja ću samo  :Cool:

----------


## laumi

> care,
> hvala vam svima koje ste ovih dana pomagale


Nema na čemu! Vidimo se na sljedećoj rasprodaji.

----------


## superx

O da vidimo se,bilo je super, drugi put obečajem neke kolače ako ste za,barem za jutarnju smjenu!!!

----------


## Frida

> O da vidimo se,bilo je super, drugi put obečajem neke kolače ako ste za,barem za jutarnju smjenu!!!


mislim, suprex draga, kakvo je to pitanje, naravno da smo za, za kolače uvijek  :Mljac:

----------


## ana.m

Ja uvijek imam neke kolače na pameti, ali kako UVIJEK dolazim s djecom i putujem s dva busa, nikako da se odlučim na taj korak!
Ali sam jaaaaaako sretna kada vidim da netko drugi donese kolače!!!

----------


## @n@

Joj, koliko se muffina pojelo na prethodnim rasprodajama. Čini mi se da smo u posljednje vrijeme malo zakazali s kolačima, mogli bismo to malo 'podebljati'.
A da nas je bilo malo, ne bih rekla. Sve se super odradilo, čak smo jedno vrijeme brbljale jer smo sve dovršile. :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

I meni se u jednom momentu u petak učinilo da uopće nema posla...Ali ja mislim da je to zato jer se stvarno sustavno radilo, nije se čekalo da bude puno hrpa, nego se čim je što došlo slagalo. Po mom skromnom mišljenju, robica je bila jako lijepo složena, Nisam vidjela sam finiš, ali sve je bilo nekako tip-top.

----------


## superx

E pa onda kada objavite kada je slijedeča rasprodaja ja primam narudžbe za omiljenu vrstu kolača i koji pobjedi ja pečem, vidimo se.

----------


## tinnkka

Dakle, moj dojam je da je u cetvrtak i petak, u vremenu dok sam ja bila, bilo sasvim dovoljno cura i posao je isao glatko i bez ikakvih problema..kad sam ja odlazila nije bilo nesložene ili nerazvrstane robice, stvarno cure svaka cast!! 
u subotu nisam bila, ali prijateljica moje prijateljice, koja je bila kupac, je komentirala da je bilo super, super robice i bila je jako zadovoljna, pa eto, dojam je odlican i pohvala svima!!

----------


## ninik

meni je bilo baš super!
svaka čast na organizaciji!

----------


## Willow

mi bili ovaj put (samo) prodavatelji i super prošlo  :Grin: 

idući put će se i bebačica uključiti u volontiranje  :Cool:

----------


## eruditio

Pozdrav svima, 

prvi sam put bila na rasprodaji (kao kupac) i imam samo rijeci hvale, zaista sam ugodno iznenadjena. Za 300kn sam kupila hrpetinu toga, tako da sam jedva do auta donijela. a planirala sam samo jednu stvar :Grin: 

Iskreno, ima srota i stvari koje ja ne bih ni poklonila, a kamoli prodala nekome, ali ako ste strpljivi mozete naci fenomenalnih stvari po odlicnim cijenama.  Ja sam isla sama, bez djeteta pa mi je mozda bilo lakse pregledavati stvari i nije mi bilo tesko cekati u redu (dok sam sve pregledala, vec se i guzva rascistila  :Smile:  ) 

istina, nisam nasla buce koje sam trazila, ali i gumene cizmice koje sam uzela umjesto toga, su dobra zamjena. Nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela cijenu od 30kn za skoro nenosene cizmice. 

Bravo svima koji su bili ukljuceni u organizaciju :Klap:  kad mi djeca narastu, i ja vam se pridruzim :Heart:

----------


## malena15

ja se moram priključiti pohvalama.... prvi put sam prisustvovala rasprodaji s mužem (kao kupac) i bili smo ugodno iznenađeni... iako je mm očekivao da je to ne znam kak veliko i da ćemo 3h razgledavati.... ali smo sve prošli, bilo je lijepe robice, dosta toga smo kupili... i za veljaču doniramo oblekicu :Smile:  da malo pripomognemo....

svaka čast ultra ljubaznim curkama koje su radile kao prodavatelji i stprljivo sve objašnjavali.... bilo je svega po super povoljnim cijenama :Smile: 

meni je jedino žao što nije bilo baš trudničke odjeće zbog koje sam prvotno došla, no našla sam već na kaj potrošiti novce... a dragi je samo vikao, kupi joj kak je slatko :Smile: 

hvale vrijedna akcija.

pusa

----------


## Jolly

baš vam zavidim!! Meni je tako želja doći na jednu rasprodaju, da vam ne mogu opisati, ali daleko sam od ZG i nema mi tko djecu čuvat cjeli dan

----------


## apricot

eto, baš nam je drago da ste zadovoljne!

svjesne smo da ima i propusta, da nije sve idealno, da može bolje...
ali doista se trudimo popraviti sve ono što je u našoj moći.
i zahvaljujemo svima vama koje shvaćate da je ovo volonterski uradak, da rješenja smišljamo "u hodu".

veselimo se opet vas vidjeti!  :Heart:

----------


## babylove

Evo pohvale i s naše strane...(kao kupci)...bili smo i na prošloj i na ovoj rodinoj rasprodaji...fantastično....išli smo ciljanu kupiti kolica i putni krevetić....i dan danas ne mogu vjerovati da sam oba dvije stvari pronašla...obje stvari su u fantastičnom stanju, a i cijena je bila i više nego prihvatljiva...Organizacija je odlična, kad god smo zatražili pomoć, curke koje tamo rade bez problema su priskakale u pomoć i odgovarale na naša postavljena pitanja...Bravo, svaka čast, samo tako naprijed!

----------

